# Action Contest



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's my action shot 








And my obstacle shot (if it counts):


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my pictures. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to enter two so if not then please just use my first photo. 


*Action Shot #1: Rebel and Sky*










*Action Shot #2: Kitt *









*
Obstacle Shot #1: Annie and I *










*Obstacle Shot #2: Rusty and I (sorry its blurry) *











Thanks!


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Only one for now. If a limited number of people join, I'll use both. Great pictures guys! And ys, your porch horse will work! Super cute.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh I forgot to name mine!!!! The buckskin in both is Dusty


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know what you'd count this as we didn't even get to the jump! Hahaha :lol:


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a tough time deciding which shot to use... And since I can only choose one, I'll go with this one.

Action Shot
Photo of my 3yr old American Saddlebred stud colt, Ivory Echo strutting his stuff (everytime I watch this horse move I hear "Moves Like Jagger" in my head :lol: )


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if this actually counts as an obstacle, but the shot makes me laugh every time.

Obstacle Shot

Our 10 month old Saddlebred/Clydesdale colt finally noticed the ground poles...


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

So the picture can't be from the rider's perspective? [I took a picture while I was cantering]


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

? And also a bit confused ... -you have to take the pictures but the rider cannot take the pictures... what if you are the rider?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Kinda hard to take a picture of yourself riding ... *wink*


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's mine I guess lol


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well true but you can get screenshots from videos?


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry, the rider can't take the picture. If you are the rider, no picture, sorry. Super funny photos I'll count them in. Yes, screenshots are fine. Thanks everyone who has entered so far!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Action shot of Cheyenne when she was 5 months old.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

This is from yesterday. Daughter on her qp peaches.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Apollo being a bronc!


----------



## shamone6 (May 18, 2013)

here is one of mine! 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8559592867/] 1-IMG_3926 by snooples17, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACTION SHOT - When goofing around, SHOTGUN showed just how high he can buck as yearling!











OBSTACLE SHOT - The box was even scarier to BEAU when a person was crawling through it!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*My Entry*


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Action......... I really like this one. .....


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

oh! oh! i'll play! two days left until the contest is closed! haha

Action shot:

riding at the beach, i'm in front on my gelding. My friends gelding face planted haha makes me laugh Everytime. If that's not action enough I don't know what it 










obstacle: 
during Christmas pictures (minus the snow. so much for Canadian Winters in my area lol) we meant to walk across the ditch and Cody decided that he preferred jumping it haha


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I think OP forgot about this.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Nope, sorry guys got super busy I'll have results posted by tomorrow, thanks for entering.


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

1st place action shot- beau159's bucker! I love your shocked look!

1st place obstacle shot- NokotaHeaven's porch horse! One question, how on earth did you get him up there?!


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

2nd place action shot- TheLastUnicorn's colt! I'm thinking more of Prince's Kiss.

2nd place obstacle shot- TheLastUnicorn's Clyde! I can just imagine him trotting along, and then noticing them.....

I hated giving the same person both places, but I just love them!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay!!! Thank you!!!! 
And lol, the porch is attached to the barn. The way the ground is, it only takes about 1 step to get on it lol. I brought her up there to help her get used to unusual things


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

3rd place action shot- HorseLovingLady's 5month old Cheyenne!
3rd place obstacle shot- Horses4Healing's high-jumpin Annie

Thanks to all who entered!


----------

